

Show HN: pingy.io simple and fast online network tools - pmx
http://pingy.io

======
sitmo
Works nice. I got a ping of 1ms for my server, so you must be in Amsterdam /
Haarlem? Or is there some multi region distributed magic going on?

~~~
pmx
Thanks! The server is in Amsterdam yes! I do plan to add more regions to ping
from, though.

